# Replacement bearing? Mk2/Mk3 Airlift front struts



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

Currently running Airlift Slam Series struts on my 97 GTI. Been dailying them on and off for about 3+ years now. After messing with the upper strut mounts a thousand times, I finally settled on using the VR6 rubber mounts with the tapered spacer and the supplied bearings. Any other strut mount combination (i.e. mk2/early mk3 mounts) would cause my bag to spin around and the leader line would get tangled up. I've already replaced the bearings once a couple of years ago but it appears they are more difficult to find now. Digging up some old pictures I know the bearing is made by a supplier GBC and is style 1633Z. Ebay has a couple of em floating around out there but appear to be old stock. Hopefully they aren't going extinct ...

Does anyone have a good source for these bearings? Maybe there is another compatible option out there?

IIRC Airlift has a specific part number for em, but I need to look it up, can't remember it. Couple of years ago tried calling them to get a replacement directly from them and they gave me the mk4 rebuild kit. Oh well, at least my brother was able to use it


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just ordered some from Airlift themselves.

#11037 $29ea

Do you have the bracket/welded the base of the bag to the strut?


----------



## Plausible (Jul 11, 2016)

Pretty sure I have four or five in my toolbox. 

Shoot me a PM, I'll sell for less than $30.


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

HaydenVR6 said:


> Just ordered some from Airlift themselves.
> 
> #11037 $29ea
> 
> Do you have the bracket/welded the base of the bag to the strut?


Holy crap? $29 each? I got mine off eBay for less than $25 shipped. But I guess good to know they at least have em. 

And no, I don't not have them welded. No spinning with the VR mounts. However, I have a 'whomp, whomp' noise when driving; especially on the PS side. Especially pronounced when it's cooler out. New mounts/bearings don't rectify it. Actually had the noise for a few years.

Perhaps I've been driving around with a blown strut? I mean I have been dailying these for the past 4 years. But I see no leakage ...


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

Plausible said:


> Pretty sure I have four or five in my toolbox.
> 
> Shoot me a PM, I'll sell for less than $30.


:beer:


----------

